# Blockquote stylen (bspw. als Sprechblase)



## cocoon (11. August 2009)

Ich stehe vor einer kniffligen Aufgabe: Das blockquote-Element soll möglichst schick gestaltet werden, allerdings kann ich es nur mit CSS beeinflussen, da das HTML direkt vom CMS generiert wird (d.h. ich kann bspw. keine zusätzlichen Elemente in oder um das blockquote packen, um mehr Möglichkeiten für Hintergrundspielereien o.ä. zu schaffen).

Frage: Wie kann ich mit dieser minimalen Voraussetzung möglichst viel machen? Am liebsten hätte der Auftraggeber einen Magazin-ähnlichen Stil, in dem das Zitat um ein paar schöne große Anführungszeichen und das Autorenbild ergänzt wird, oder eine Sprechblase vom Autorenbild abgeht. Das Autorenbild könnte ich wahrscheinlich noch mittels PHP einfliessen lassen.


----------



## Maik (11. August 2009)

Moin,

Block Quotes and Pull Quotes: Examples and Good Practices.

mfg Maik


----------

